# Does the color of the bottle matter?



## gonzo46307 (Apr 18, 2009)

OK...I did a search on "color", "color of bottle", "bottle color", and really didn't find anything specific, or at least the thread titles weren't specific.

I have a chardonnay kit going right now, but only have around 10 chardonnay bottles...(lighter color, kind of a light amber). I mostly have red wine bottles, that are dark. does it really matter if I bottle the chardonnay in the darker bottles? I'm actually building storage in my crawlspace, that has no light, so I'm thinking it really doesn't matter. If I give any away, I'll give away the lighter colored bottles, but for personal use...does it really matter?

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2009)

It doesnt matter at all! bottle it in whatever you have.


----------



## gonzo46307 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Wade.

I figured it wouldn't, being stored in the dark...I just wanted to make sure. I'm in the process of building a bunch of 2X2 boxes, with a 45º separator, for the crawlspace under part of the house (it's a tri-level).

My half blind dovetail jig is getting a workout, but I think it will be worth it.

I'll post pictures when I'm done.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2009)

As long as you can cork it you are OK ! Dont matter if you have a sloped or straight shoulder.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob, if you make a wine, and you put you heart into it, it will be fantastic. A blind man/woman doesn't care what it was bottled in. There is alot of discussioin on this, and alot of different opinions. There is probably some truth to some of it. I am not one to say definitely one way or the other, but I can assure you, if you get as far as bottling, you won't need to ask.
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 19, 2009)

BOB, p.s, never give away the bottles, you'll be surprised how fast you will need them.


----------



## Manimal (Apr 19, 2009)

The quality of the corks you use is far more important to your wine than the colour of the bottle. If you age your wine for a long time and can't keep the storage area very dark, the tinted bottles will provide more protection from UV than the clear ones, but you stated that your storage area is a dark space, so I wouldn't be concerned about bottle colour.


----------



## Luc (Apr 20, 2009)

Just do not put a red or a blush wine in a blue bottle.
From the outiside it will look purple.

Luc


----------

